# Name that pigeon



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have this beauty who doesn't have a name yet. Her mom is Rokikio and her dad is Beethoven. She's the one in the picture that is red. I'm pretty sure she is a she; she is very large but so are her parents. Any cool name suggestions?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

PRETTY GIRL!

KikiBea ??? (pronounced: kee kee bee)


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well my red pigeon is called "Fire". You could call this little darling "Fire Fly".

I also like Pretty Girl, and Kiki Bee. I use to be a fan of Kiki Dees'.

She sure is a Pretty Girl.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely youngster (and parents)!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi maryjane

That is quite a beauty...the little red ruby (Sue) .  


Hey, that rhymed.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks gals, those are great names.  I actually have two red babies, here's the other one:










So I'm going to combine Kiki Bea and Ruby Sue and call the first one Kiki Rubea, and call the second one (in this picture) Firefly. I'll go tell them right now.   I knew you guys would have perfect names.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Sun dance* or *Red feather* are some nice name's.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh sorry I didnt see you picked the name's.  

Great name's tho.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

christina11 said:


> *Sun dance* or *Red feather* are some nice name's.


Those are nice, Christina .. of course, I am biased .. I have a little red poodle named Sundance.

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's some:

Akeelah

Kira

London

Sydney

Indy

Vienna

Nevada

Gayle

Fawn

Tawny

Ellis

Twiggy

Well that's all I can come up with right at the moment but think about it.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Mary Jane,
Red pigeon's name is Chablis.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Birddogg, I'm gonna have to write those down. I am getting desperate for names! So, thank you.

Daryl, that is a great name! You can come up with some good ones.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Birddogg, I'm gonna have to write those down. I am getting desperate for names! So, thank you.


You meant my list?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Birddogg - yes, I meant your list has some great names!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Those are great names . They're all beautiful pigeons! -hilly


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Those are awesome names! Now I have a list for future reference. Chablis is a great one. The list of names I'm definitely holding onto! Thanks everyone.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Not a problem. Although the name Indy can be short for "India" or "Indiana" it just depends on your preferance, personally I think the name India has an exotic tone to it.


----------

